# General > Politics >  Political Memes Game

## Rheghead

Do you like political memes? Post your favorite ones here.

Just post the meme and the phrase "I like this political meme.", do not post any links or provide any other commentary.

So to start...

I like this political meme.

----------


## Rheghead

I like this political meme.

----------


## Oddquine

I'd join in, but if I upload from my computer you only get a thumbnail as far as I can see.  Is there a maximum size, d'you know.

----------


## Rheghead

I like this political meme.

----------


## sids

> Do you like political memes? Post your favorite ones here.
> 
> Just post the meme and the phrase "I like this political meme.", do not post any links or provide any other commentary.
> 
> So to start...
> 
> I like this political meme.


If you can't say it in less than twelve words, forget it.

And you can't.

----------


## sids

> I like this political meme.


Why?  Looks lile a case of brain damage to me.

----------


## Rheghead

> If you can't say it in less than twelve words, forget it.
> 
> And you can't.


You're not playing properly.

----------


## Rheghead

I like this political meme.

----------


## sids

> I like this political meme.


In your dream world.

----------


## Rheghead

> In your dream world.


Come on play the game, I want to see your favorite political memes.  You're just looking like a spoil-sport otherwise. (intentional polite description inserted).

----------


## Shabbychic

Good....a bit of fun.

----------


## Shabbychic

This one is soooooo true!!

----------


## Shabbychic

I believe it this time. Honestly....I do.

----------


## Rheghead

I like this political meme

----------


## Shabbychic

I like this one...

----------


## Shabbychic

That's him telt....

----------


## Shabbychic

I like this one...

----------


## Rheghead

I like this political meme

----------


## Shabbychic

I like this one...

----------


## Shabbychic

This is what we are up against..

----------


## Shabbychic

I like this one.....

----------


## Shabbychic

Not for much longer....

----------


## Shabbychic

and history repeats itself......

----------


## Shabbychic

Wee Wullie at his best....

----------


## Rheghead

I like this political meme.

----------


## Oddquine

I like this....not a political Meme, but a cartoon by Chris Craig. Is that allowed? (thanks for the instructions,  Shabbychic.   :Smile: )

----------


## Michael Dennis



----------


## Shabbychic

and you wonder why Nicola Sturgeon moved when she did? (yvw Oddquine  :Smile: )

----------


## Shabbychic

George Osborne's first front page revealed......

----------


## Shabbychic

Brownzilla is back.....

----------


## Oddquine

Another self-explanatory Chris Cairns cartoon

----------


## Oddquine

Something more up-to date than my previous ones.....

----------


## Rheghead

I like this political meme

----------


## mi16



----------


## Oddquine

I like this political meme.

----------


## Oddquine

I like this political meme

----------


## Shabbychic

I like this one.....

----------


## Shabbychic

Says everything really about MSM....

----------


## Shabbychic

I like this one......

----------


## Shabbychic

I like this one.....

----------


## Shabbychic

and in today's news.....

----------


## Shabbychic

I like this one....

----------


## Shabbychic

A golden oldie.....

----------


## Shabbychic

Meanwhile, at Holyrood....

----------


## Oddquine

Another oldie but goodie.......

----------


## Oddquine

And that was before..............

----------


## Shabbychic

How would Theresa like it?

----------


## Shabbychic

Double standards?

----------


## Shabbychic

Brexit simplified.....

----------


## Rheghead

I like this political meme.

----------


## Shabbychic

What a future.....

----------


## Shabbychic

Unbelievable.....

----------


## Shabbychic

This has started up again in full force.....

----------


## Shabbychic

Meanwhile, on BBC Question Time.......

----------


## Rheghead

I like this political meme.

----------


## Shabbychic

and once again......

----------


## Shabbychic

Is anyone safe?

----------


## Shabbychic

I like this one......

----------


## Rheghead

I like this political meme

----------


## Shabbychic

I like this one.....

----------


## Shabbychic

I like this one.....

----------


## Shabbychic

I like this one......

----------


## Shabbychic

I like this one......

----------


## Rheghead

I like this political meme.

----------


## Shabbychic

Wonder how this would work out for the tactical Tory voters in Scotland?

----------


## Shabbychic

I like this one.....

----------


## Shabbychic

True story.....

----------


## Shabbychic

Another true story.....

----------

